# SSD virgin's first SSD.



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

Hi, I am an ssd virgin, never used one, never wanted them, considered them extreme waste of money.
But off late due to lowering of prices of ssd's and increase in durability I wanted to dabble onto a cheap 512GB ssd + caching solution. But investigating further found the caching software to be costly enough to no warrant buying a 1tb ssd instead. My usage are windows installation and game installation. Dont need top of the line.
I would be using i7 12700F + MSI B660m Mag Mortar.
The following SSD's are within my budget, would they do the job, which one should I choose:
1) ANT ESPORTS 690 NEO SATA 2.5 SSD 1TB
2) Gigabyte 1TB Internal SSD (GP-GSTFS31100TNTD)
3) Western Digital Green SN350 1TB NVMe SSD (WDS100T3G0C)
4) Western Digital Green PC 1TB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (WDS100T2G0A)

These are available in my area and within my budget.
Thank you.


----------



## joemama (Jul 13, 2022)

I wouldn't consider the first 2 considering the brand
For the SSD type, definitely get a M.2 one, it's 2 cables less than a sata thus a lot easier for installing and cable management
For the NAND type, in terms of lifetime, SLC>MLC>TLC>QLC, so usually I would avoid QLC ones
So from all above, 3 looks like a good option

Edit: 3 is a QLC, I was looking at the 960G version and it was TLC


----------



## Gungar (Jul 13, 2022)

Definitely not the SN350 since it's QLC.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 13, 2022)

Don't buy a crappy SSD, as the end result will be crap.
The WD Green are some of the worst SSDs out there.
I would go for the Crucial BX500 (SATA) or a WD Blue SN550/570, since you should have an M.2 slot on that motherboard.
The WD Blue is also fine as a SATA drive.
The Patriot P300 is another options that should be within your budget range.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

Gungar said:


> Definitely not the SN350 since it's QLC.


I do not have any other choice, which one if not no 3?

I found the Western Digital Green SN350 NVMe M.2 960GB SSD (WDS960G2G0C), this one is a little short on the 1tb mark but is TLC. Is this good enough?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> I do not have any other choice, which one if not no 3?
> 
> I found the Western Digital Green SN350 NVMe M.2 960GB SSD (WDS960G2G0C), this one is a little short on the 1tb mark but is TLC. Is this good enough?


Don't buy the WD Green, it's one of the worst SSDs in the market.
I gave you multiple better options.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Don't buy the WD Green, it's one of the worst SSDs in the market.
> I gave you multiple better options.


The Crusial bx500 is out of stock and the sn550 way out of my budget.
Thank you, sorry to bother.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> The Crusial bx500 is out of stock and the sn550 way out of my budget.
> Thank you, sorry to bother.


Did you have a look on Amazon?
The BX500 is in stock there.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Don't buy the WD Green, it's one of the worst SSDs in the market.
> I gave you multiple better options.


Isn't the bx500 and Gigabyte 1TB Internal SSD (GP-GSTFS31100TNTD) are both 3d nand drives, wouldn't they perform similarly?


----------



## AMF (Jul 13, 2022)

wd sn850 500GB IS GOOD AND CHEAP


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Isn't the bx500 and Gigabyte 1TB Internal SSD (GP-GSTFS31100TNTD) are both 3d nand drives, wouldn't they perform similarly?


There's more than just the flash that matters when it comes to SSDs. Controllers matter a lot. Never seen that Gigabyte drive before and I have no idea what hardware it uses.
Maybe this would fit your budget?


			https://www.amazon.in/Patriot-P300-PCIe-Power-Consumption/dp/B082BX6999/
		




AMF said:


> wd sn850 500GB IS GOOD AND CHEAP


The OP appears to have a budget of around US$90 or less.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did you have a look on Amazon?
> The BX500 is in stock there.


BX500 is just 480gb, won't be enough for me.
Also, I am not from western advanced country, prices are very different here.



TheLostSwede said:


> Maybe this would fit your budget?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.in/Patriot-P300-PCIe-Power-Consumption/dp/B082BX6999/
> ...



This is a little out of my budget (which in entirety including graphics card is way way over budget) seems right. I might go for it or stick with hdds.
Just wanted to ask isnt any modern ssd many times faster than a modern hdd? I was made to believe that. Your patriot ssd is a very good recommendation but wouldn't a lowly sn350 be better than sticking with a wd 7200rpm 256mb cache hdd?


----------



## Valantar (Jul 13, 2022)

Any SSD is indeed generally faster than any HDD*, especially for random reads and writes, which represent the most meaningful, perceptible improvement in performance in real life. However, a bad SSD can bring with it various poor characteristics (unstable performance, performance that degrades sharply under sustained loads, etc.), and some low end SSDs are just barely better than HDDs in most characteristics. They're still better, but not worth paying for when a marginally more expensive drive can give you a massive performance increase, making them a bad purchase overall.


*with the obvious caveat that there are always exceptions to everything


----------



## joemama (Jul 13, 2022)

Do you have other options from brands like Samsung, Micron, Kingston or Adata?


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

joemama said:


> Do you have other options from brands like Samsung, Micron, Kingston or Adata?


Samsung, Kingston and Adata yes.
How about 2 ssds:
https://www.adata.com/jo/specification/587?tab=specification  256gb for windows
https://www.adata.com/jo/specification/587?tab=specification  512gb for games
Cheaper than sn350 but lose 256gb. What say you?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> BX500 is just 480gb, won't be enough for me.
> Also, I am not from western advanced country, prices are very different here.


That's why I looked at Amazon India, where the 1TB drive was in stock.


8tyone said:


> This is a little out of my budget (which in entirety including graphics card is way way over budget) seems right. I might go for it or stick with hdds.
> Just wanted to ask isnt any modern ssd many times faster than a modern hdd? I was made to believe that. Your patriot ssd is a very good recommendation but wouldn't a lowly sn350 be better than sticking with a wd 7200rpm 256mb cache hdd?


I would rather go for a 512 GB SSD, but a better drive, than a 1 TB drive of any any of the ones you've looked at, as they're all garbage.
Yes, load times would be much faster, but a poor quality SSD will cause you problems down the road, as the WD Green drives are known to fail very fast and the performance is sometimes just as bad as using a hard drive. No idea about the SN350.


----------



## r9 (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Hi, I am an ssd virgin, never used one, never wanted them, considered them extreme waste of money.
> But off late due to lowering of prices of ssd's and increase in durability I wanted to dabble onto a cheap 512GB ssd + caching solution. But investigating further found the caching software to be costly enough to no warrant buying a 1tb ssd instead. My usage are windows installation and game installation. Dont need top of the line.
> I would be using i7 12700F + MSI B660m Mag Mortar.
> The following SSD's are within my budget, would they do the job, which one should I choose:
> ...


"considered them extreme waste of money."
Speed improvement out of SSD is greater than upgrading the CPU and RAM for general system responsiveness.


----------



## bug (Jul 13, 2022)

Crucial MX500 is a great drive on the cheap. Available in M2 and 2.5" form factor, if you need to shave off a few bucks.


			Amazon.in : crucial mx500 1tb


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's why I looked at Amazon India, where the 1TB drive was in stock.
> 
> I would rather go for a 512 GB SSD, but a better drive, than a 1 TB drive of any any of the ones you've looked at, as they're all garbage.
> Yes, load times would be much faster, but a poor quality SSD will cause you problems down the road, as the WD Green drives are known to fail very fast and the performance is sometimes just as bad as using a hard drive. No idea about the SN350.



The 1tb crucial drive is Rs 15000+ maybe you made an error. 
Also, take a look at this comment and give your insight:
Post in thread 'SSD virgin's first SSD.' https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ssd-virgins-first-ssd.296784/post-4793439

Again, what do you think about these:









						ADATA Ultimate SU650 2.5 Inch 960GB SATA III 3D NAND Intern SSD ASU650SS-960GT-R
					

Buy Online ADATA Ultimate SU650 2.5 Inch 960GB SATA III 3D NAND Intern SSD ASU650SS-960GT-R In India At Best Price. Delivery within 48 Hours Any Where In India.




					www.onlyssd.com
				












						Kingston A400 2.5 Inch 960GB SATA III TLC SSD SA400S37/960G
					

Kingston UV400 240GB SSD is powered by a four-channel Marvell controller for incredible speeds and higher performance compared to a mechanical hard drive.




					www.onlyssd.com
				












						Kingston NV1 1TB NVMe PCIe SSD SNVS/1000G
					

Buy Online Kingston NV1 1TB NVMe PCIe SSD SNVS/1000G In India At Best Price. Delivery within 48 Hours Any Where In India.




					www.onlyssd.com


----------



## Gungar (Jul 13, 2022)

The Kingston NV1 is QLC.

But the other 2 are nice, probably the adata SU650 is the better option of the 3.

Edit : A400 and SU650 are very similar though.


----------



## Vario (Jul 13, 2022)

If you are going to do it, get a 2TB NVMe and skip the SATA based drives.

I'm using a couple Samsung 970 Evo Plus 2TB, but as you can run PCI-E 4.0, try Samsung 980 Pro or Sabrent Rocket 4.0, or WD SN850.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

Vario said:


> If you are going to do it, get a 2TB NVMe and skip the SATA based drives.



Sir, I do not even dream about a 2tb nvme.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> The 1tb crucial drive is Rs 15000+ maybe you made an error.


Maybe you made an error? I don't make mistakes like that.






			https://www.amazon.in/Crucial-BX500-NAND-2-5-Inch-Internal/dp/B07YD579WM/
		




8tyone said:


> Also, take a look at this comment and give your insight:
> Post in thread 'SSD virgin's first SSD.' https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ssd-virgins-first-ssd.296784/post-4793439
> 
> Again, what do you think about these:
> ...


NVMe is almost guaranteed to be better than SATA.
QLC is not really recommended though.
You're aware that TPU does do SSD reviews, right?








						Kingston NV1 1 TB Review - Slow but Affordable
					

The Kingston NV1 is the company's most affordable M.2 NVMe SSD. Priced at just $85 for the 1 TB version, it offers a tremendous value proposition. Performance numbers in our review of the Kingston NV1 are disappointing though, but the attractive pricing will still make it an option for many.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Vario (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Sir, I do not even dream about a 2tb nvme.


What is your budget in Rupee?
Can you budget this?


			https://www.amazon.in/Samsung-Internal-Solid-State-MZ-V8V1T0/dp/B08TJ2649W/ref=sr_1_10?crid=T2ZMAHMATDU5&keywords=nvme%2B1tb&qid=1657718300&sprefix=nvme%2B1t%2Caps%2C173&sr=8-10&th=1


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Maybe you made an error? I don't make mistakes like that.
> View attachment 254599
> 
> 
> ...



Also, how about 2 ssds:
https://www.adata.com/jo/specification/587?tab=specification 256gb for windows
https://www.adata.com/jo/specification/587?tab=specification 512gb for games


----------



## Vario (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Also, how about 2 ssds:
> https://www.adata.com/jo/specification/587?tab=specification 256gb for windows
> https://www.adata.com/jo/specification/587?tab=specification 512gb for games


For many SSD, the performance bogs down as the drives fill, I would do a single 1TB overall.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

Vario said:


> What is your budget in Rupee?
> Can you budget this?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.in/Samsung-Internal-Solid-State-MZ-V8V1T0/dp/B08TJ2649W/ref=sr_1_10?crid=T2ZMAHMATDU5&keywords=nvme%2B1tb&qid=1657718300&sprefix=nvme%2B1t%2Caps%2C173&sr=8-10&th=1


<7K



TheLostSwede said:


> Maybe you made an error? I don't make mistakes like that.
> View attachment 254599
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my God that kingston ssd is so bad, seems like nightmare having a nightmare!
BTW the ssd you recommended before is fine right? This one https://www.amazon.in/Patriot-P300-PCIe-Power-Consumption/dp/B082BX6999/?


----------



## Vario (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> <7K


This is slightly over, Kioxia is Toshiba
https://www.amazon.in/1TB-EXCERIA-NVME-KIOXIA-LRC10Z001TG8/dp/B087CPV6BR/








						Kioxia Exceria 1 TB Review - Amazing Value
					

The Kioxia Exceria is the new price/performance king in our SSD reviews. This Phison E12-based drive is priced at just 9 cents per GB, yet offers performance besting most value solid-state drives. This is the drive you want if money is tight.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

Vario said:


> This is slightly over, Kioxia is Toshiba
> https://www.amazon.in/1TB-EXCERIA-NVME-KIOXIA-LRC10Z001TG8/dp/B087CPV6BR/
> 
> 
> ...


I will keep that in mind, how about this, recommended by lostswede within my budget https://www.amazon.in/Patriot-P300-PCIe-Power-Consumption/dp/B082BX6999/?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Oh my God that kingston ssd is so bad, seems like nightmare having a nightmare!
> BTW the ssd you recommended before is fine right? This one https://www.amazon.in/Patriot-P300-PCIe-Power-Consumption/dp/B082BX6999/?


Yes, it's just a step up from the NV1 one.
Not seen any reviews, but there are two types of drives with the same model name for some stupid reason.








						Patriot Releases Cheap P300 M.2 PCIe SSDs: Two Products, Same Name
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## Gungar (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> <7K
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			https://www.amazon.in/Patriot-P300-PCIe-Power-Consumption/dp/B082BX6999/ref=sr_1_155?qid=1657718988&refinements=p_36%3A650000-1000000&rnid=1318502031&s=computers&sr=1-155&th=1
		


For 7'149.-

But i would definitely save some money more for the SN570 :



			https://www.amazon.in/BlueTM-NVMeTM-Creative-Subscription-Warranty/dp/B09HKDQ1RN/ref=sr_1_250?qid=1657719144&refinements=p_36%3A650000-1000000&rnid=1318502031&s=computers&sr=1-250
		


For 7'867.-


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

Would you guys recommend caching? Say 512GB ssd with PrimoCache, cheap solution (now)


----------



## Gungar (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Would you guys recommend caching? Say 512GB ssd with PrimoCache, cheap solution (now)


no


----------



## Shrek (Jul 13, 2022)

I got a Western Digital Blue SSD for my daughter, and it seems fine; good to know the Green is not a good option.

My question is: what is gained by going with Red?


----------



## Valantar (Jul 13, 2022)

Caching is clunky and doesn't generally work well. And SSDs are better the larger they are, so going for a single 1TB drive rather than 256+512GB - even if that means saving up for a while longer - is recommended. SSDs slow down as they fill up, and larger drives perform better due to more on-drive parallelism.

If you have a HDD you can reuse while you save up for a larger SSD like those SN570s suggested above, that would be my recommendation.



Shrek said:


> I got a Western Digital Blue SSD for my daughter, and it seems fine; good to know the green is not a good option.
> 
> My question is: what is gained by going with red?


Red is WD's NAS brand. No idea what characterizes their NAS SSDs - likely mot much at all, possibly some slight firmware tweaks.


----------



## bug (Jul 13, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I got a Western Digital Blue SSD for my daughter, and it seems fine; good to know the Green is not a good option.
> 
> My question is: what is gained by going with Red?


Blue is SATA, Red is NVMe. There's also Black that is NVMe. And yes, Red is for NAS, so probably the firmware is tuned a little differently. Also, the endurance for Red may be a little better, though I don't have numbers.



8tyone said:


> BX500 is just 480gb, won't be enough for me.


Why not? I mean, you still have HDDs around. Just move stuff around as needed, I guess you're not playing all your games, all the time.
That's how I got started with SSDs, first I added a 128GB and a 256GB for my OSes and went from there. I only recently became HDD-free, when I could afford a 2TB Crucial SSD.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 13, 2022)

bug said:


> Blue is SATA, Red is NVMe. There's also Black that is NVMe. And yes, Red is for NAS, so probably the firmware is tuned a little differently. Also, the endurance for Red may be a little better, though I don't have numbers.


There are Green and Blue NVMe drives now too.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 13, 2022)

bug said:


> Blue is SATA, Red is NVMe. There's also Black that is NVMe.



I believe the WD SATA comes in

Green
Blue
Red

NVMe

Green
Blue
Red
Black


----------



## bug (Jul 13, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I believe the WD SATA comes in
> 
> Green
> Blue
> ...


Yeah, it would seem I had older info.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 13, 2022)

Not a problem

I would pay extra for Red if it gave me peace of mind with endurance but would stick with Blue if it had the same endurance. Great to know I should not consider Green.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 13, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Not a problem
> 
> I would pay extra for Red if it gave me peace of mind with endurance but would stick with Blue if it had the same endurance. Great to know I should not consider Green.


It's extremely unlikely for there to be a meaningful difference in endurance between these. That would mean either MLC/SLC (not happening at consumer price levels) or some higher grade of flash (again: not happening).


----------



## bug (Jul 13, 2022)

Valantar said:


> It's extremely unlikely for there to be a meaningful difference in endurance between these. That would mean either MLC/SLC (not happening at consumer price levels) or some higher grade of flash (again: not happening).


You can improve endurance by tweaking overprovisioning, it's not only about MLC/SLC.
Still, my guess is the main difference is in how they handle multiple clients and bursty workloads.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 13, 2022)

What is the WD

PC SA530
line?


----------



## Valantar (Jul 13, 2022)

bug said:


> You can improve endurance by tweaking overprovisioning, it's not only about MLC/SLC.


Sure, but the differences won't be massive (unless they're sacrificing a ton of flash for over provisioning, which is again unlikely). And, of course, you can achieve the same by just not utilizing the entire capacity of the drive.


bug said:


> Still, my guess is the main difference is in how they handle multiple clients and bursty workloads.


Yep, that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2022)

If you want reliability
*Seagate FireCuda 520 1TB

1800 TBW*


----------



## Vario (Jul 13, 2022)

The SN570 is compared against a number of drives in this helpful review and benchmarking suite








						WD Blue SN570 1TB SSD Review - KitGuru
					

Hot on the heels of WD's latest NAS-focussed Red drive, the SN700, comes the newest addition to WD's




					www.kitguru.net
				






P4-630 said:


> If you want reliability
> *Seagate FireCuda 520 1TB
> 
> 1800 TBW*


Looks like it is twice his budget.


			https://www.amazon.in/Seagate-FireCuda-Performance-Internal-ZP1000GM3A002/dp/B07ZZLPJTX/


----------



## Shrek (Jul 13, 2022)

Found the endurance

Red
Product Brief: WD Red™ SA500 NAS SATA SSD (westerndigital.com)
2500 TBW for the 4TB

Blue
Western Digital WD Blue SATA SSD
600 TBW for the 4TB


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

Just putting these down here:



			https://www.amazon.in/ALKETRON-ProPlus600-M-2-SSD-SATA-Internal-Technology/dp/B09T35J5GB/ref=mp_s_a_1_63?content-id=amzn1.sym.6e67a5f1-aafc-4208-9b2e-c33ccf33e11e%3Aamzn1.sym.6e67a5f1-aafc-4208-9b2e-c33ccf33e11e&keywords=1tb+ssd&nav_sdd=aps&pd_rd_r=9e0d0d2d-022c-4036-9ede-a1289ffec46a&pd_rd_w=HAx5Y&pd_rd_wg=RxZTA&pf_rd_p=6e67a5f1-aafc-4208-9b2e-c33ccf33e11e&pf_rd_r=7V38X3NA0NJCBS1NQ9EQ&qid=1657720853&refinements=p_36%3A1318505031&s=computers&sr=1-63
		










						ADATA Ultimate SU750 2.5 Inch 1TB SATA III 3D TLC Internal SSD ASU750SS-1TT-C
					

Buy Online ADATA Ultimate SU750 2.5 Inch 1TB SATA III 3D TLC Internal SSD ASU750SS-1TT-C In India At Best Price. Delivery within 48 Hours Any Where In India.




					www.onlyssd.com
				












						Silicon Power 1TB A55 TLC SSD SP001TBSS3A55S25
					

Buy Online Silicon Power 1TB A55 TLC SSD SP001TBSS3A55S25 In India At Best Price. Delivery within 48 Hours Any Where In India.




					www.onlyssd.com
				




Are they any good?


----------



## Vario (Jul 13, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Just putting these down here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for that price, I would get a NVMe M2 based drive instead like this Kingston A2000








						Kingston A2000 1TB M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe SSD SA2000M8/1000G
					

Buy Online Kingston A2000 1TB M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe SSD SA2000M8/1000G In India At Best Price. Delivery within 48 Hours Any Where In India.




					www.onlyssd.com
				




for 7,300 rupee you get

1TB, 600TBW endurance, and decent speed, while not the fastest, it gets you in the ballpark of some of the faster drives.








						Kingston A2000 1 TB M.2 NVMe SSD Review - 8% Faster Thanks to New Firmware
					

The Kingston A2000 has recently received a firmware update, which makes a big difference in performance. It now rivals the Samsung 970 EVO, at much better pricing. With just $128 for the tested 1 TB version, or 13 cents per GB, the A2000 offers better value than most SSDs on the market.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 13, 2022)

Vario said:


> Not for that price, I would get a NVMe M2 based drive instead like this Kingston A2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats out of stock.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 13, 2022)

OP, if you are going to get an SSD, make sure it is an NVMe SSD. Do not waste money on a SATA based SSD at this point. And if you are getting 1TB or less, it doesn't make much sense to get a QLC drive either.

IMO, for the budget you seem to be targeting, the WD Blue SN570 seems to be a decent choice:



			https://www.amazon.in/BlueTM-NVMeTM-Creative-Subscription-Warranty/dp/B09HKDQ1RN/
		




TheLostSwede said:


> Don't buy a crappy SSD, as the end result will be crap.
> The WD Green are some of the worst SSDs out there.
> I would go for the Crucial BX500


This comment is hilarious. You say avoid the WD Green drives because they are some of the worst SSDs out there, then suggest literally THE worst SSD on the market.  It's worse than the 870 QVO! I have no idea why anyone would ever suggest someone buy it over any other brand name SSD.  The WD Green NVMe drive will crush the BX500 in every performance category.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 13, 2022)

newtekie1 said:


> OP, if you are going to get an SSD, make sure it is an NVMe SSD. Do not waste money on a SATA based SSD at this point.


What?

The whole point of SSDs - the one thing that makes them so much better than HDDs - is the fact that their random access performance is *orders of magnitude* better than any HDD. That's why SSDs can revitalise even the oldest or crappiest PC. You could buy the cheapest Chinese QLC drive using NAND rejected by the manufacturer and it would still be an incredible performance uplift over an HDD.

Yes, NVMe is better, but going from SATA SSD => NVMe SSD is generally unnoticeable, whereas going from HDD => SATA SSD is that incredible jump.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 13, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> What?
> 
> The whole point of SSDs - the one thing that makes them so much better than HDDs - is the fact that their random access performance is *orders of magnitude* better than any HDD. That's why SSDs can revitalise even the oldest or crappiest PC. You could buy the cheapest Chinese QLC drive using NAND rejected by the manufacturer and it would still be an incredible performance uplift over an HDD.
> 
> Yes, NVMe is better, but going from SATA SSD => NVMe SSD is generally unnoticeable, whereas going from HDD => SATA SSD is that incredible jump.


SATA to NVME is a big jump and noticeable. If OP is going to go SSD, might as well get something that's going to match their build and that's NOT something  stuck at 500MB/s.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2022)

True True. There are NVMe to Sata drive enclosures to I think would go a bit faster then the Sata limit


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 13, 2022)

Toothless said:


> SATA to NVME is a big jump and noticeable.


It's absolutely not unless you are transferring huge amounts of data on and off the drive. An NVMe SSD is generally just a SATA SSD with more bandwidth, the latency is the same and that's what matters for most use-cases.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 13, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> It's absolutely not unless you are transferring huge amounts of data on and off the drive. An NVMe SSD is generally just a SATA SSD with more bandwidth, the latency is the same and that's what matters for most use-cases.


Or, loading games, moving files, booting the computer.. etc. It's an overall improvement.


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 13, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> It's absolutely not unless you are transferring huge amounts of data on and off the drive. An NVMe SSD is generally just a SATA SSD with more bandwidth, the latency is the same and that's what matters for most use-cases.


It absolutely is unless you're going from some top end (mid range?) SATA SSD to bottom of the barrel NVMe drive.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2022)

I thought about getting the NVMe Sata enclosure but the cost of the NVMe is high (I regret saying after I looked up lol). I have the mSata to Sata enclosure instead on my build


----------



## Toothless (Jul 13, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> I thought about getting the NVMe Sata enclosure but the cost of the NVMe is high (I regret saying after I looked up lol). I have the mSata to Sata enclosure instead on my build


That's probably because Ivy Bridge doesn't support NVME boot.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2022)

Toothless said:


> That's probably because Ivy Bridge doesn't support NVME boot.


??? Dude my 775 Build. If even bought the NVMe to Sata would when connected the MB would see as plain SSD Sata


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 13, 2022)

Any m.2 SSD will make you happy. Don't buy noname brands.

You'll see, the difference between booting/loading from HDD and SSD is night and day. I personally, can't imagine a computer or laptop with an HDD as a boot drive anno 2022.

With that said, I reinstalled Windows on one of my friend's laptop that only has a HDD. I was in so much pain!


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> With that said, I reinstalled Windows on one of my friend's laptop that only has a HDD. I was in so much pain!


I hear ya. I had install updates on WiN10 on a 7200RPM HDD for my G'Pa. I used a HDD for games/apps and OS on my SSD


----------



## Toothless (Jul 13, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> ??? Dude my 775 Build. If even bought the NVMe to Sata would when connected the MB would see as plain SSD Sata


NVME is PCIe, and those boards don't boot off PCIe at all. Earliest is z97/Haswell era.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2022)

Dude it's a enclosure.... "NVME to Sata PCB" so it'll think it's a Sata SSD


----------



## Toothless (Jul 13, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Dude it's a enclosure.... "NVME to Sata PCB" so it'll think it's a Sata SSD


Which it'll run at 500MB/s since that's the fastest SATA3 can run. With your socket 775 probably being SATA2.

So, a waste.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2022)

Lol I'm just saying *Maybe it'll be faster. I'm not going to buy it. I have plenty of SSDs connected 4


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 14, 2022)

8tyone said:


> BX500 is just 480gb, won't be enough for me.
> Also, I am not from western advanced country, prices are very different here.
> 
> 
> ...


Use the ssd for os and a hdd for bulk files


----------



## Shrek (Jul 14, 2022)

8tyone said:


> But off late due to lowering of prices of ssd's and increase in durability I wanted to dabble onto a cheap 512GB ssd + caching solution. But investigating further found the caching software to be costly enough to no warrant buying a 1tb ssd instead.



I was in a similar situation but went another route, namely a hard drive with built-in 8GB solid-state cache, the 3.5" FireCuda, but I believe this is now end of life; the new FireCuda hard drives no longer sport the solid-state cache.


----------



## Vario (Jul 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> That's probably because Ivy Bridge doesn't support NVME boot.


The trick is to get a Samsung 950 Pro which has a legacy mode, running one on my 2010 Xeon W3680.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 14, 2022)

Vario said:


> The trick is to get a Samsung 950 Pro which has a legacy mode, running one on my 2010 Xeon W3680.


But at what speed?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> What?
> 
> The whole point of SSDs - the one thing that makes them so much better than HDDs - is the fact that their random access performance is *orders of magnitude* better than any HDD. That's why SSDs can revitalise even the oldest or crappiest PC. You could buy the cheapest Chinese QLC drive using NAND rejected by the manufacturer and it would still be an incredible performance uplift over an HDD.
> 
> Yes, NVMe is better, but going from SATA SSD => NVMe SSD is generally unnoticeable, whereas going from HDD => SATA SSD is that incredible jump.


I never said there was a huge difference between SATA to NVMe. I said don't waste money on a SATA drive because at this point NVMe drives are price only marginally more than a SATA drive, so you might as well get the better performance.


Assimilator said:


> It's absolutely not unless you are transferring huge amounts of data on and off the drive. An NVMe SSD is generally just a SATA SSD with more bandwidth, the latency is the same and that's what matters for most use-cases.


Well, kind of. The NVMe protocol allows for better random read/write performance than AHCI, the IOPS during random access of NVMe drives these days can easily be double that of a SATA drive.

However, the actual noticeable difference is minor in real world use, but it is there.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 14, 2022)

Regarding the WD Green SN350 drives, I've purchased two of these, 480 GB version a few months ago for my desktop (as listed on system specs), which has the primary use of gaming and media consumption. I went in aware of the low endurance rating, but the cost was also very low and I hold no sensitive data in these, and am willing to replace them down the road if it needs be.

If all you do is download some movies and games every now and then, occasionally record some gameplays and whatnot, these drives will be more than adequate for your workload, and they are relatively affordable. I would recommend them despite being single-die QLC drives, as they will operate without throttling even without a heatsink and have a DRAM cache.

End of the day, what exactly is your use case? General desktop usage? Heavy media recording? Non-stop torrenting? In 99% of cases, a TLC NAND drive will cover even the most demanding situations a desktop will face, and MLC is relegated to a premium segment for those who need a great deal of full DWPDs (drive writes per day, as in, full capacity of the drive every day). I've an Intel SSD 320 series 160 GB drive that's 11 years old now, being around on every build i've had ever since, power-on time exceeding 1000 days and still at 97% life after having roughly 23 TB written to it, and this was one of the drives that released at the height of the SSD vs. HDD lifetime debate back when the technology was new to most people.

Don't torture yourself with a mechanical HDD anymore. That's what makes any computer sluggish anyway, if anything is a waste of money, is NOT buying yourself an SSD. Cheers


----------



## Vario (Jul 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> But at what speed?


It runs full speed once booted, but it is legacy mode during boot.  Sadly they removed the legacy boot mode on subsequent models.  It seems to be a Samsung 950 Pro only thing.


----------



## caroline! (Jul 14, 2022)

What's that about nVME? please, OP has a G41 mobo, read the specs. Plus not everyone needs a 300 dollar Samsung drive to boot Windows and run some games.

The WD Green drives are _meh_ quality, just like the hard drives used to be, I remember the 5400RPM nightmare these things were, if SSDs are the same then oh boy you're in for some massive headache. If I had no choice then I wouldn't go for 1TB, in fact I wouldn't go for 1TB at all with s cheap drive, I'd rather go EVEN for a 256GB one just for the OS and some programs if it meant getting something better. My first SSD was a 64GB Intel and only had -at the time- Debian with core stuff on it, I went for it even though there were 128 and even 256 gig Kingstons and Sandisks going for a similar price but I knew they were terrible, that Intel was worth every cent, good SLC stuff. You have HDDs for bulk storage already.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 14, 2022)

caroline! said:


> What's that about nVME? please, OP has a G41 mobo, read the specs. Plus not everyone needs a 300 dollar Samsung drive to boot Windows and run some games.
> 
> The WD Green drives are _meh_ quality, just like the hard drives used to be, I remember the 5400RPM nightmare these things were, if SSDs are the same then oh boy you're in for some massive headache. If I had no choice then I wouldn't go for 1TB, in fact I wouldn't go for 1TB at all with s cheap drive, I'd rather go EVEN for a 256GB one just for the OS and some programs if it meant getting something better. My first SSD was a 64GB Intel and only had -at the time- Debian with core stuff on it, I went for it even though there were 128 and even 256 gig Kingstons and Sandisks going for a similar price but I knew they were terrible, that Intel was worth every cent, good SLC stuff. You have HDDs for bulk storage already.


OP said they're going to use a B660m, literally in the first post. Read.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 14, 2022)

People, can we all calm down like two or three notches? This isn't helping the OP.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> That's probably because Ivy Bridge doesn't support NVME boot.





theFOoL said:


> ??? Dude my 775 Build. If even bought the NVMe to Sata would when connected the MB would see as plain SSD Sata





Toothless said:


> NVME is PCIe, and those boards don't boot off PCIe at all. Earliest is z97/Haswell era.





Toothless said:


> Which it'll run at 500MB/s since that's the fastest SATA3 can run. With your socket 775 probably being SATA2.
> 
> So, a waste.





caroline! said:


> What's that about nVME? please, OP has a G41 mobo, read the specs. Plus not everyone needs a 300 dollar Samsung drive to boot Windows and run some games.
> 
> The WD Green drives are _meh_ quality, just like the hard drives used to be, I remember the 5400RPM nightmare these things were, if SSDs are the same then oh boy you're in for some massive headache. If I had no choice then I wouldn't go for 1TB, in fact I wouldn't go for 1TB at all with s cheap drive, I'd rather go EVEN for a 256GB one just for the OS and some programs if it meant getting something better. My first SSD was a 64GB Intel and only had -at the time- Debian with core stuff on it, I went for it even though there were 128 and even 256 gig Kingstons and Sandisks going for a similar price but I knew they were terrible, that Intel was worth every cent, good SLC stuff. You have HDDs for bulk storage already.



I would be using an MSI B660m Mag Mortar + i7 12700F and not a B85 haswell chipset!

*Here guys, please vote which one should I get:*

1) Patriot Memory P300 M.2 PCIe Gen Power Consumption SSD, 1TB (P300P1TBM28)  INR 6918
2) Western Digital Blue 1TB 3D NAND Internal SSD (WDS100T2B0A)  INR 7170
3) ADATA SWORDFISH 1TB NVMe M.2  INR 7440
4) KIOXIA 1TB EXCERIA NVME SSD for Desktop (LRC10Z001TG8) INR 7600 (a bit too high)


----------



## Toothless (Jul 14, 2022)

8tyone said:


> I would be using an MSI B660m Mag Mortar + i7 12700F and not a B85 haswell chipset!
> 
> *Here guys, please vote which one should I get:*
> 
> ...


Sir I was talking to other people, not you over putting an NVME into Haswell/older.

Also, I recommend:







Do mind I was trying to help clear up what board you were going to use, since someone decided to ignore your first post.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Sir I was talking to other people, not you over putting an NVME into Haswell/older.


No problem, sorry.
Also could you vote from 1 in the list please. The above ssd used to be cheap but not anymore.


----------



## joemama (Jul 14, 2022)

8tyone said:


> 1) Patriot Memory P300 M.2 PCIe Gen Power Consumption SSD, 1TB (P300P1TBM28)  INR 6918
> 2) Western Digital Blue 1TB 3D NAND Internal SSD (WDS100T2B0A)  INR 7170
> 3) ADATA SWORDFISH 1TB NVMe M.2  INR 7440
> 4) KIOXIA 1TB EXCERIA NVME SSD for Desktop (LRC10Z001TG8) INR 7600 (a bit too high)


3 seems pretty good, I found a review here: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/adata-swordfish-nvme-ssd-review
TPU also has reviewed this here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/adata-swordfish-1-tb/


----------



## Toothless (Jul 14, 2022)

8tyone said:


> No problem, sorry.
> Also could you vote from 1 in the list please. The above ssd used to be cheap but not anymore.


Adata. I've yet to have one fail.


----------



## Vario (Jul 14, 2022)

8tyone said:


> I would be using an MSI B660m Mag Mortar + i7 12700F and not a B85 haswell chipset!
> 
> *Here guys, please vote which one should I get:*
> 
> ...


If those are the options, I'd pick the Patriot P300.  The performance is close to the Swordfish, but cheaper.  The WD Blue you have selected is a SATA drive so I'd avoid that. The Swordfish is a good drive but its price is too high considering it isn't much better than the P300.

The Exceria (Toshiba) is the best drive of those options, a solid choice, but its out of your budget.  I have an Inland 1TB branded drive similar to the Exceria with E12 controller and Toshiba TLC and it is great.  On par with the Samsung 970 Evo.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 14, 2022)

Vario said:


> If those are the options, I'd pick the Patriot P300.  The performance is close to the Swordfish, but cheaper.  The WD Blue you have selected is a SATA drive so I'd avoid that. The Swordfish is a good drive but its price is too high considering it isn't much better than the P300.
> 
> The Exceria (Toshiba) is the best drive of those options, a solid choice, but its out of your budget.  I have an Inland 1TB branded drive similar to the Exceria with E12 controller and Toshiba TLC and it is great.  On par with the Samsung 970 Evo.


Also, Adata is using a Realtek controller and Realtek seems to have pulled out of the SSD controller market, whereas the Patriot drive is either Silicon Motion or Phison, both reputable controller makers.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 14, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Also, Adata is using a Realtek controller and Realtek seems to have pulled out of the SSD controller market, whereas the Patriot drive is either Silicon Motion or Phison, both reputable controller makers.



My first NVMe SSD was a XPG S40G 512GB, it has the RTS5762 controller I believe. It's never really failed me over the past couple of years it's been in service and it performs well, it's currently running on my laptop, which is kind of a funny end for an RGB-lit drive, inside a laptop 

I wouldn't rule the Realtek controller out just yet, it's a pretty decent one for a Gen 3 drive.

TPU has review:









						ADATA XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB M.2 NVMe Review
					

The ADATA XPG Spectrix S40G is the first M.2 SSD with adjustable RGB lighting effects. It not only looks great, but performs well, too. Thanks to 3.3 GB/s read and 2.3 GB/s writes, delivered real-life performance is comparable to the fastest NVMe SSDs on the market.




					www.techpowerup.com
				






8tyone said:


> I would be using an MSI B660m Mag Mortar + i7 12700F and not a B85 haswell chipset!
> 
> *Here guys, please vote which one should I get:*
> 
> ...



Any of these that you pick would be a great option, friend. I doubt you'd be able to tell them apart, but if I had to pick myself, I would personally pick the SN570/WD Blue drive, as long as it's an NVMe model. It should be similar to the SN350 Greens I have but with a much higher quality NAND chip installed, and these tiny WD drives surprised me, they are surprisingly good and snappy, especially for the price. If you'll use it for just gaming, consider grabbing the SN350's as well, maybe in higher capacity? I think they make a 2 TB one. It should serve you well for gaming usage.



caroline! said:


> What's that about nVME? please, OP has a G41 mobo, read the specs. Plus not everyone needs a 300 dollar Samsung drive to boot Windows and run some games.
> 
> The WD Green drives are _meh_ quality, just like the hard drives used to be, I remember the 5400RPM nightmare these things were, if SSDs are the same then oh boy you're in for some massive headache. If I had no choice then I wouldn't go for 1TB, in fact I wouldn't go for 1TB at all with s cheap drive, I'd rather go EVEN for a 256GB one just for the OS and some programs if it meant getting something better. My first SSD was a 64GB Intel and only had -at the time- Debian with core stuff on it, I went for it even though there were 128 and even 256 gig Kingstons and Sandisks going for a similar price but I knew they were terrible, that Intel was worth every cent, good SLC stuff. You have HDDs for bulk storage already.



This time, they aren't a horrorshow imo. It's not an SSD you will write home about, but it won't let you down either, especially if this is one's first SSD. They've simply applied the Green branding to their entry-level product. The endurance ratings are terrible which means that WD's not willing to guarantee that these are high-reliability devices, but realistically speaking, they work fairly well for what they are - single-die QLC drives for people with basic storage needs, like gaming PCs where you just download a game from Steam or whatever and let them on the drive for a long time.

As far as snappiness goes? I can't tell the SN350 apart from my older S40G, or the OEM ADATA 2230 form factor drive that came with my laptop. They are fine


----------



## Vario (Jul 14, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> My first NVMe SSD was a XPG S40G 512GB, it has the RTS5762 controller I believe. It's never really failed me over the past couple of years it's been in service and it performs well, it's currently running on my laptop, which is kind of a funny end for an RGB-lit drive, inside a laptop
> 
> I wouldn't rule the Realtek controller out just yet, it's a pretty decent one for a Gen 3 drive.
> 
> ...


Worth noting though that the blue he has selected is a SATA 2.5".



> They've simply applied the Green branding to their entry-level product.



Western Digital has been playing a bait and switch game for some time with their Green and Blue drives, they did the same thing with the mechanical HDD.  Always check the part number with WD.  Good drives but confusing branding.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 14, 2022)

In the official website of adata in the swordfish specification section ( here ) they do not even specify which controller is used anymore. Techpowerup awarded it "Great Value". Adata Swordfish also has 960TBW and 5yrs warranty. 
On the other hand Patriot P300 Asia version with Phison controller (Amazon says it) has 480TBW ( product brochure ) and only 3 yrs warranty.
Should I be worried to get the p300, there is no techpowerup review. Also, product brochure pdf file says 480TBW but asia website says 320TBW ( here ).
Other than that price is just excellent for me (p300).
Do I have to buy heatsink for the p300? Or the standard motherboard provided should do the job?
Motherboard front pic.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 14, 2022)

You shouldn't get too lost in TBW ratings. Sure, they are an indication of the overall endurance of the drive, but think about the numbers: 320TBW for a 3-year warranty means that to wear out the drive by the end of the warranty, you would need to write 292*GB* of data to the drive _every single day_. For any home user that is _ridiculously_ unrealistic. Do you download three copies of the latest CoD every single day?

For reference, my roughly 1-year-old 2TB drive has currently seen 15.65TBW. If it had a 320TBW rating, that would indicate it still had ~19.5 years of life left in it at my current usage levels. Of course, being a larger drive it has a significantly _higher_ rating than that. In short: TBW ratings don't really say much about the useful lifetime of a drive for consumer usage. You'll never come close to that rating anyhow.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 14, 2022)

I had paging in mind, and that can add up.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 14, 2022)

Valantar said:


> You shouldn't get too lost in TBW ratings. Sure, they are an indication of the overall endurance of the drive, but think about the numbers: 320TBW for a 3-year warranty means that to wear out the drive by the end of the warranty, you would need to write 292*GB* of data to the drive _every single day_. For any home user that is _ridiculously_ unrealistic. Do you download three copies of the latest CoD every single day?
> 
> For reference, my roughly 1-year-old 2TB drive has currently seen 15.65TBW. If it had a 320TBW rating, that would indicate it still had ~19.5 years of life left in it at my current usage levels. Of course, being a larger drive it has a significantly _higher_ rating than that. In short: TBW ratings don't really say much about the useful lifetime of a drive for consumer usage. You'll never come close to that rating anyhow.


Good to know, good information.


Shrek said:


> I had paging in mind, and that can add up.


Yes, I would be using the ssd as boot drive too. Valantar could you say something about this too.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 14, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I had paging in mind, and that can add up.


I never touch page file or hibernation settings, so that's included in my 15.6TBW number, FWIW.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 14, 2022)

Was thinking of someone running Windows 10/11 on 4GB RAM


----------



## Valantar (Jul 14, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Was thinking of someone running Windows 10/11 on 4GB RAM


Sure, but the OP has 16GB in their current system already. I _really_ doubt they'll be downgrading to 4GB of RAM in their new one.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 14, 2022)

endurance doesn't matter just don't buy any QLC drives and you can't go wrong
I would not buy any drive with a Sequential read speed less than 3000
and don't buy anything by western digital there blue drives are pure garbage and the there black drives simply aren't competitive with the rest of the market


----------



## Valantar (Jul 14, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> and don't buy anything by western digital there blue drives are pure garbage and the there black drives simply aren't competitive with the rest of the market


What? Where are you getting that from? The SN850 is a bit old at this point but still fast, and the SN770 delivers astounding performance for a cacheless drive and has decent pricing (in many markets at least), and the SN570s seem to review decently as well.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 14, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Sure, but the OP has 16GB in their current system already. I _really_ doubt they'll be downgrading to 4GB of RAM in their new one.



My bad, I was thinking in general.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 14, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Sure, but the OP has 16GB in their current system already. I _really_ doubt they'll be downgrading to 4GB of RAM in their new one.


Yes, I would be going with 16GB x2, 3600, c16 kit.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 14, 2022)

Valantar said:


> What? Where are you getting that from? The SN850 is a bit old at this point but still fast, and the SN770 delivers astounding performance for a cacheless drive and has decent pricing (in many markets at least), and the SN570s seem to review decently as well.


I have a stack of dead SN drives do not buy J U N K


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> endurance doesn't matter just don't buy any QLC drives and you can't go wrong


I mean that depends, doesn't it? The Kingston NV1 I bought was like 65% of the cost compared to any other drive, and it has plenty of writes left. In fact for pure storage QLCs aren't bad at all because they're not rated for as many reads. For something like a game drive that is fine.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 14, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> I have a stack of dead SN drives do not buy J U N K



Western Digital Blue/Black is no good?


----------



## Valantar (Jul 14, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> I have a stack of dead SN drives do not buy J U N K


Wierd, that's the first I've heard of them failing at any rate above what's normal.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 14, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wierd, that's the first I've heard of them failing at any rate above what's normal.


I service 100 machines a month a good handful of ones that shipped with a WDBLUE (the SN520 500GB in particular) I have had fail likely due to overheating I have had black drives in my personal machine start reallocating sectors within 8 months

remember that these drives are not made by western digital they are re-badged sandisk which are selected from the lower bin oems 
in short cheap crap


----------



## Valantar (Jul 14, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> I service 100 machines a month a good handful of ones that shipped with a WDBLUE (the SN520 500GB in particular) I have had fail likely due to overheating I have had black drives in my personal machine start reallocating sectors within 8 months
> 
> remember that these drives are not made by western digital they are re-badged sandisk which are selected from the lower bin oems
> in short cheap crap


First off, SN520 is not the same as SN570. Second, what is wrong with Sandisk? They're a respected flash memory brand. And what on earth does "which are selected from the lower bin oems" mean?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 14, 2022)

Valantar said:


> First off, SN520 is not the same as SN570. Second, what is wrong with Sandisk? They're a respected flash memory brand. And what on earth does "which are selected from the lower bin oems" mean?


Every single Sandisk usb drive or ssd has died that I've owned. Their bundled software with their usb drives is garbage. Nothing lasts long, same with the quality of the brand.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Every single Sandisk usb drive or ssd has died that I've owned. Their bundled software with their usb drives is garbage. Nothing lasts long, same with the quality of the brand.


Meh, none of their microSD cards died to me.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 14, 2022)

ye were warned do as you will


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 15, 2022)

Valantar said:


> You shouldn't get too lost in TBW ratings. Sure, they are an indication of the overall endurance of the drive, but think about the numbers: 320TBW for a 3-year warranty means that to wear out the drive by the end of the warranty, you would need to write 292*GB* of data to the drive _every single day_. For any home user that is _ridiculously_ unrealistic. Do you download three copies of the latest CoD every single day?
> 
> For reference, my roughly 1-year-old 2TB drive has currently seen 15.65TBW. If it had a 320TBW rating, that would indicate it still had ~19.5 years of life left in it at my current usage levels. Of course, being a larger drive it has a significantly _higher_ rating than that. In short: TBW ratings don't really say much about the useful lifetime of a drive for consumer usage. You'll never come close to that rating anyhow.



100%, you nailed it. My 160 GB Intel drive I mentioned earlier with 97% lifetime in it saw 23 TB written over 11 years of ownership. It's still banging. Eating up through the TBW is easier with larger capacity drives but it brings it back to my initial question on the thread, what are you using the system for and how much are you gonna write to it? Surely not 300 GB a day every day for a gaming computer


----------



## Valantar (Jul 15, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Every single Sandisk usb drive or ssd has died that I've owned. Their bundled software with their usb drives is garbage. Nothing lasts long, same with the quality of the brand.


That's weird. I've got SanDisk SD cards that have been going strong for more than a decade, and several USB drives that are also getting on in years, with no signs of failure. Guess YMMV. I don't think I've ever used the bundled software with any external storage (except for those that give you a key for Acronis True Image or some such).


----------



## Vario (Jul 15, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Do I have to buy heatsink for the p300? Or the standard motherboard provided should do the job?


Don't even bother with a heatsink.  I suspect the standard motherboard heatsinks just make things run hotter.  Modern NVMe don't require heatsinks.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 15, 2022)

Vario said:


> Modern NVMe don't require heatsinks.


Ever heard of NVMe PCIe 4.0?....


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 15, 2022)

Even some of the high end PCIe 3.0 drives heat up massively, in a case with poor cooling you definitely need something to cool them not necessarily active cooing though!


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 15, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> remember that these drives are not made by western digital they are re-badged sandisk which are selected from the lower bin oems


True but WD purchased sandisk because at the time they had no presence in SSDs.  It's not like they purchased a competitor to repurpose as a cheaper brand (like HP purchasing Compaq way back when)


Valantar said:


> First off, SN520 is not the same as SN570. Second, what is wrong with Sandisk?


Ive never had a WD or Sandisk drive fail on me be it HDD, SSD, USB, SD card, etc.,


Toothless said:


> Every single Sandisk usb drive or ssd has died that I've owned.


Well if you stopped chewing on them maybe they would work...and you would have some teeth left!


----------



## defaultluser (Jul 15, 2022)

another good brand is the Micro center house brand - cheap,  high-performance TLC, and reliable.



			https://www.amazon.com/Inland-Professional-240GB-Internal-Solid/dp/B07FM9SSP6?th=1
		


pcie 3




			https://www.amazon.com/Inland-Platinum-Internal-Compatible-Solutions/dp/B08FT4J52Z?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1&psc=1
		


pcie 4



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09H2VWYTT/ref=sspa_dk_detail_5?pd_rd_i=B09H2VWYTT&pd_rd_w=WT7hy&content-id=amzn1.sym.3481f441-61ac-4028-9c1a-7f9ce8ec50c5&pf_rd_p=3481f441-61ac-4028-9c1a-7f9ce8ec50c5&pf_rd_r=1JRQ1MS2ZCMK7265HKJ8&pd_rd_wg=TvmSZ&pd_rd_r=9358acd6-3ebe-4bae-912b-b2842db64923&s=pc&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExRkRVS09YUUtXSjZNJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODA5NzExMlgzTVhKVUhYODhHRCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMDA1MzM2MU9JTUU1NFNSNEVaNCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbF90aGVtYXRpYyZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1


----------



## Vario (Jul 15, 2022)

R0H1T said:


> Even some of the high end PCIe 3.0 drives heat up massively, in a case with poor cooling you definitely need something to cool them not necessarily active cooing though!


I have 3 high end PCIe 3 and they typically don't exceed 50, they typically sit in 30 to 50C range.  All with no heatsinks.


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 15, 2022)

And what's your ambient temps like? If he's not using AC in the PC room then temps in India can easily be 35-40C or even higher during 6-8 months in a year!


----------



## Vario (Jul 15, 2022)

R0H1T said:


> And what's your ambient temps like? If he's not using AC in the PC room then temps in India can easily be 35-40C or even higher during 6-8 months in a year!


That is a good point, maybe I'd suggest installing the drives without heatsink first and see how they run and if they exceed 60 on the regular then buy an aftermarket heatsink.  My ambient is 29C.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 15, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Ever heard of NVMe PCIe 4.0?....


It's still not required, it's just preferred.


dirtyferret said:


> Ive never had a WD or Sandisk drive fail on me be it HDD, SSD, USB, SD card, etc.,


I've had plenty of their HDDs fail on me, but I've deployed tons too. Personally I wouldn't touch a WD Blue HDD.

Their SSDs on the other hand are a totally different product. I've deployed a good 1000 and haven't seen a failure yet.  The reality is the failure rate of any good brand name is going to be so low it isn't really anything you really have to be concerned about.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> another good brand is the Micro center house brand - cheap,  high-performance TLC, and reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP lives in India, not the US.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 15, 2022)

The motherboard provided heatsink one should be fine right? I mean if there is any need for it...

edit: added "heatsink"


----------



## defaultluser (Jul 15, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> The OP lives in India, not the US.




Well, actually:





__





						Amazon.in : Inland
					





					www.amazon.in
				




They seem to have a full stock available outside the us!


----------



## Toothless (Jul 15, 2022)

8tyone said:


> The motherboard provided heatsink one should be fine right? I mean if there is any need for it...
> 
> edit: added "heatsink"


Yes, it'll be fine. My girlfriend uses that same exact board with an NVME tucked under a 1080ti. No issues at all.

You DO want to use the heatsink.


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 15, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Yes, it'll be fine. My girlfriend uses that same exact board with an NVME tucked under a 1080ti. No issues at all.
> 
> You DO want to use the heatsink.


Thanks, I was thinking if I have to buy heatsink separately, why not get the Adata Swordfish which comes with its own heatsink.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 15, 2022)

8tyone said:


> Thanks, I was thinking if I have to buy heatsink separately, why not get the Adata Swordfish which comes with its own heatsink.


Spare parts is never a bad thing.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 15, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Spare parts is never a bad thing.


Hey, speak for yourself, I've been trying to organize mine, and it's hell!


----------



## Toothless (Jul 15, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Hey, speak for yourself, I've been trying to organize mine, and it's hell!


I never said mine was organized


----------



## Valantar (Jul 16, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I never said mine was organized


No, but spare parts _are_ a bad thing when you're drowning in them!


----------



## 8tyone (Jul 21, 2022)

This thread may be closed by the moderators. All queries have been resolved. Thanks again, everyone.


----------

